# Temps A10 5800K OK ?



## Grabbi3 (15. Dezember 2012)

Hallo ich habe einen AMD A10 5800K verbaut jedoch kommen mir temps etwas sehr hoch vor.
Zur kühlung benutze ich den Boxed lüfter, dass erste was mir aufgefallen ist das ich außer mit Hw monitor mit keinem anderen Programm die Temps auslesen kann.
Hw monitor zeigt mir im idle eine Temperatur von 42 grad an was mir erstmal ganz normal erschien wenn ich jedoch prime 95 starte steigt die Temperatur in ca. 1 Minute auf 92 grad !!
Müsste da der Prozessor nicht normaler weise abschalten ?
Wenn ich mir die Temperaturen dann im Bios anzeigen lasse pendeln sich die Temperatur nach einer Halben stunde ca. bei 56 grad.

Sind diese Temparaturen normal ?

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe


----------



## Farbfieber (15. Dezember 2012)

Also die 42grad finde ich nicht zuhoch, aber die 92 dagegen schon, die meisten prozis schalten erst bei 100grad ab. was für ein gehäuse hast du denn? midi mini big? bei 92grad könnte ich mir gut vorstellen das der temperatursensor von deiner prozessoreinheit nicht richtig arbeitet. eventuell mal sonst den kühler entfernen und schauen das die grundplatte vom kühler auch wirklich komplett glatt ist. weil es soll auch kühler geben bei denen die  grundplatte ein bisschen gewellt ist, und das soll schon schlechte werte verursachen.


----------



## Grabbi3 (15. Dezember 2012)

Das Gehäuse ist ein Bit Fenix shinobi mit 3 lüftern 1er vorne 1er hinten und 1er oben den Kühler hatte ich schon mal abgenommen und neu angebracht und ihn dabei genauer in augenschein genommen sah für mich eigentlich alles normal aus. Das der Temp sensor defekt ist kann ich mir auch sehr gut vorstellen soll bei AMD ja öfter mal vorkommen. ich meine bei google eigentlich gelesen zu haben das der prozessor schon bei 74 grad abschalten soll.
Und wieso kann ich eigentlich nur mit Hw monitor die Temperatur auslesen ?


----------



## Research (15. Dezember 2012)

AMD Overdrive nutzen.

WLP aufgetragen?


----------



## Grabbi3 (15. Dezember 2012)

Ok mit amd overdrive versuch ichs nochmal.
Auf dem boxed kühler war schon WLp aufgetragen.


Edit : Ok also AMD overdrive zeigt mir ne Idle Temp an von 0 grad. unter Last geht sie dann hoch auf etwas über 40 grad, gleichzeigt zeigt mir HW monitor wieder eine Temperatur von 90 grad an.


----------



## Research (15. Dezember 2012)

Was sagt das BIOS?


----------



## Robonator (15. Dezember 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Was sagt das BIOS?


 


> Wenn ich mir die Temperaturen dann im Bios anzeigen lasse pendeln sich die Temperatur nach einer Halben stunde ca. bei 56 grad.



Hat er doch schon geschrieben oder versteh ich grad was falsch?


----------



## DrPhysik (15. Dezember 2012)

anscheind weiss hier das keiner.

die cpu temp. kann man nicht verwenden (wie damals phenom)

du mussst in die gpu temp unter last messen und dan ca 10-15grad abziehen dann hast du die ungefähre temp von der cpu

edit:

 amd apus schalten bei 105 grad ab , denn die neuen apus sind nur hochgetaktete notebook cpu´s


----------



## Jeretxxo (15. Dezember 2012)

DrPhysik schrieb:


> anscheind weiss hier das keiner.
> 
> die cpu temp. kann man nicht verwenden (wie damals phenom)
> 
> ...




Was ist das denn für eine Logik, was hat die GPU, auch wenn du die in der APU eingebauten meinen solltest mit den eigentlichen CPU Kernen zu tun?

Gut das wir nicht mehr im Jahre 2000 leben, zu der Zeit wäre dir bei solchen und ähnlichen Rechnungen einfach mal die CPU verdampft, gut das die nun gescheit Throttlen, auch ohne richtig auslesbaren Sensoren, bei neuen CPU brauchst dir darum kaum noch Sorgen machen und von wegen hochgetaktete Notebook CPU's, schau dir bitte erstmal die Spezifikationen von Dektop APU's und Notebook APU's an und dann sag mir das nochmal, vollkommener Unsinn was du da redest.

Allein schon die deutlich höhere Wärmeentwicklung, ganz zu schweigen von den Unterschieden in der GPU, dem Takt, genauso wie Spannung das lässt sich überhaupt nicht vergleichen.

BTT:

Sagt dir denn der Log von Core Temp irgendetwas?

Hast du mal mit der Beta Version von HWiNFO versucht die Temps richtig auszulesen.
Hast du das nesute BIOS für dein Board?
Wechsel mal das Standart Wärmelietpad gegen Ordentliche WLP. 

Ich gehe jedoch eher davon aus das bei den APU's im allgemeinen die Sensoren eher nicht funktionieren.
Wenn du dir sicher bist das die WLP (nur ganz wenig auftragen) und der Boxed Kühler richtig sitzt, dazu noch ein oder zwei Gehäuselüfter, dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite.
Ich würd mir da jedenfalls keinen großen Kopf machen, ist ja nichts neues mit den Sensoren und da gab es ja auch schon Probleme bei Release der APU's als die offiziell getestet wurden und kein Tool konnte die Temps richtig lesen.


----------



## Grabbi3 (15. Dezember 2012)

Ok vielen dank für eure Hilfe .
Ja ich habe die Beta zum auslesen Benutzt. Ich habe mir überlegt einen neuen CPU-kühler zu kaufen um wirklich sicher zu gehen könnt ihr da einen guten und leisen empfehlen ?


----------



## Adi1 (15. Dezember 2012)

Einer von diesen sollte reichen Produktvergleich Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW), EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029) | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## Grabbi3 (15. Dezember 2012)

Passen die den auch ? ind der beschreibung steht nur was von sockel FM1. gehäuse ist ein Bitfenix shinobi ist da genug platz drin ?


----------



## Adi1 (15. Dezember 2012)

Die Lochabstände bei den AMD-Sockeln sind gleich,
daher passen Sie auch auf FM2-Boards.

In das Shinobi passen Kühler bis max. 167mm Höhe (165).
BitFenix.com » Products » Chassis » Shinobi
Von daher würden beide reinpassen. Der Macho würde wohl ein Tick leiser laufen.


----------



## Grabbi3 (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab nun einen Scythe Mugen 3 da der händler bei mir in der nähe keinen der oben genannten hatte. Auf jeden fall sehen die Temps jetzt schon viel besser aus im Bios zeigt er mir jetzt nur noch 35 Grad an


----------



## Raketenjoint (16. Dezember 2012)

1. Die Temperatursensoren von AMD sind ziemlich ungenau.
2. Ein Kumpel von mir hat auch den A10 5800K. Selbst mit dem Macho erreicht er gerne einmal 80°C.
--> Undervolten wird vermutlich viel sparen und die Temperaturen sind halt nicht 40°C. Damit muss man anscheinend leben.


----------

